# Modern Arnis drill



## hapkenkido (Mar 15, 2009)

Me teaching a drill we call the 3 second drill. I was going to put this thread in the Modern Arnis but out of repect to GM Dantes I put it here.



[yt]lhuPgDN99Ug[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2009)

Good! I've done it but not by that name. It's helpful to get a feel for the length of the stick, as when in the video above a person is choosing whether to use a punyo strike or not, or what target to hit! It also helps fluidity!


----------

